# [SOLVED] Drukarka Brother DCP-135C

## ksitau

Jak zainstalowac pod gentoo Brother DCP-135C?

Pozdrawiam

----------

## SlashBeast

Normalnie, google + gentoo + cups.

----------

## ksitau

A tak, no ze tez nie pomyslalem  :Wink: 

A jakies bardziej praktyczne porady? Bo wszystko co do tej pory widzialem w sieci nie pomoglo. Pod CUPS nie chodzilo, odinstalowalem i zainstalowalem LPR - tyz nic. Musze cos miec nie tak...

----------

## SlashBeast

Cups nie widział Ci drukarki wpiętej w port?

----------

## ksitau

CUPS widzi drukarke. Nie wiem tylko jak skorzystac z tych sterownikow brothera, bo sa przeciez pod LPR. Jest tez tam jakis wrapper CUPS, ale sa tam jakies 3 pliczki nie wiecej niz 300 bajtow kazdy. Nie wiele mowia mi. 

Odinstalowalem wiec CUPSa i mam LPRng i teraz to juz nic nie mam.

Ale podstawowy problem to nie wiem jak ugryzc te sterowniki od brothera

----------

## ksitau

English follows..

Instalacja w linux drukarki Brother DCP-135C: Problem rozwiazany

1. Pobierz nastepujace pliki ze strony brothera (w miejscu gwiazdki jest numer wersji pliku):

dcp135ccupswrapper-*.rpm

dcp135clpr-*.rpm

2. Wrzuc te pliki do jednego katalogu

3. Otworz terminal i przejdz do tego katalogu komenda "cd"

4. Wykonaj polecenia: 

su

emerge cups

/etc/init.d/cupsd start

rc-update add cupsd default

rpm2targz ./dcp135clpr-*.rpm

rpm2targz ./dcp135ccupswrapper-*.rpm

tar zxvf ./dcp135clpr-*.tar.gz -C /

tar zxvf ./dcp135ccupswrapper-*.tar.gz -C /

cd /usr/local/Brother/Printer/dcp135c/cupswrapper

cp ./cupswrapperdcp135c ./cupswrapperdcp135c.bak

/bin/sed 's/\/etc\/init.d\/cups\ restart/\/etc\/init.d\/cupsd\ restart/g' ./cupswrapperdcp135c.bak > ./cupswrapperdcp135c

mkdir /usr/lib/cups

mkdir /usr/lib/cups/filter

sh cupswrapperdcp135c -i

cp /usr/lib/cups/filter/brlpdwrapperdcp135c /usr/libexec/cups/filter

/etc/init.d/cupsd restart

5. Pod adresem http://localhost:631 mozesz wydrukowac strone testowa

U mnie na 64 bitach dziala

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

English version

Linux Gentoo printer installation Brother DCP-135C: Problem solved

1. Get files from Brother website (star means number of version):

Web:  http://solutions.brother.com/linux/en_us/index.html

file 1: dcp135ccupswrapper-*.rpm

file 2: dcp135clpr-*.rpm

2. Put those files into one directory

3. Open terminal and change directory to where your downloaded files are located ("cd" command)

4. Run commands: 

su

emerge cups

/etc/init.d/cupsd start

rc-update add cupsd default

rpm2targz ./dcp135clpr-*.rpm

rpm2targz ./dcp135ccupswrapper-*.rpm

tar zxvf ./dcp135clpr-*.tar.gz -C /

tar zxvf ./dcp135ccupswrapper-*.tar.gz -C /

cd /usr/local/Brother/Printer/dcp135c/cupswrapper

cp ./cupswrapperdcp135c ./cupswrapperdcp135c.bak

/bin/sed 's/\/etc\/init.d\/cups\ restart/\/etc\/init.d\/cupsd\ restart/g' ./cupswrapperdcp135c.bak > ./cupswrapperdcp135c

mkdir /usr/lib/cups

mkdir /usr/lib/cups/filter

sh cupswrapperdcp135c -i

cp /usr/lib/cups/filter/brlpdwrapperdcp135c /usr/libexec/cups/filter

/etc/init.d/cupsd restart

5. Now you should be able to print test page, just open web browser and go to this page: http://localhost:631

Works fine for me on my 64bit linux version

----------

## lazy_bum

@ksitau - to jeszcze popatrz na regulamin i zastosuj się do punktu mówiącego o "rozwiązanych" tematach.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Dear Gentoo Community,

i am just a thread-gravedigger cause i got trouble with this printer in September 2019 with:

- net-print/cups-2.3.0

- cups-filters-1.25.4

Short Story:

For rc-init:

```
English version

Linux Gentoo printer installation Brother DCP-135C: Problem solved

1. Get files from Brother website (star means number of version):

Web: http://solutions.brother.com/linux/en_us/index.html

file 1: dcp135ccupswrapper-*.rpm

file 2: dcp135clpr-*.rpm

2. Put those files into one directory

3. Open terminal and change directory to where your downloaded files are located ("cd" command)

4. Run commands:

su

emerge cups

/etc/init.d/cupsd start

rc-update add cupsd default

rpm2targz ./dcp135clpr-*.rpm

rpm2targz ./dcp135ccupswrapper-*.rpm

tar zxvf ./dcp135clpr-*.tar.gz -C /

tar zxvf ./dcp135ccupswrapper-*.tar.gz -C /

cd /usr/local/Brother/Printer/dcp135c/cupswrapper

cp ./cupswrapperdcp135c ./cupswrapperdcp135c.bak

/bin/sed 's/\/etc\/init.d\/cups\ restart/\/etc\/init.d\/cupsd\ restart/g' ./cupswrapperdcp135c.bak > ./cupswrapperdcp135c

/bin/sed -i 's/custom/Other/g' ./cupswrapperdcp135c

mkdir /usr/lib/cups

mkdir /usr/lib/cups/filter

sh cupswrapperdcp135c -i

cp /usr/lib/cups/filter/brlpdwrapperdcp135c /usr/libexec/cups/filter

/etc/init.d/cupsd restart 
```

Or for Systemd:

```
English version

Linux Gentoo printer installation Brother DCP-135C: Problem solved

1. Get files from Brother website (star means number of version):

Web: http://solutions.brother.com/linux/en_us/index.html

file 1: dcp135ccupswrapper-*.rpm

file 2: dcp135clpr-*.rpm

2. Put those files into one directory

3. Open terminal and change directory to where your downloaded files are located ("cd" command)

4. Run commands:

su

emerge cups

systemctl start cups

systemctl enable default

rpm2targz ./dcp135clpr-*.rpm

rpm2targz ./dcp135ccupswrapper-*.rpm

tar zxvf ./dcp135clpr-*.tar.gz -C /

tar zxvf ./dcp135ccupswrapper-*.tar.gz -C /

cd /usr/local/Brother/Printer/dcp135c/cupswrapper

cp ./cupswrapperdcp135c ./cupswrapperdcp135c.bak

/bin/sed 's/\/etc\/init.d\/cups\ restart/systemctl restart cups/g' ./cupswrapperdcp135c.bak > ./cupswrapperdcp135c

/bin/sed -i 's/custom/Other/g' ./cupswrapperdcp135c

mkdir /usr/lib/cups

mkdir /usr/lib/cups/filter

sh cupswrapperdcp135c -i

cp /usr/lib/cups/filter/brlpdwrapperdcp135c /usr/libexec/cups/filter

systemctl restart cups
```

Long Story - With Links and Errors for the Search Engines.

The Printer did not work, and i could not re-install the driver. Cups interface say: Could not copy ppd file. Reinstall the driver from rpm did not work.. like in the wiki.

Every time i try this:

```
# rpm -i --nodeps --replacepkgs dcp135clpr-1.0.1-1.i386.rpm
```

all seem to work fine. But the cupswrapper don't.

```
# rpm -i --nodeps --replacepkgs dcp135ccupswrapper-1.0.1-1.i386.rpm 

lpadmin: Printer drivers are deprecated and will stop working in a future version of CUPS.

lpadmin: Öffnen der PPD "/tmp/077c45d7f27f0": Ungültige Option-Schlüsselwort-Zeichenkette in Zeile 229 nicht möglich.
```

 With cupstestppd i got a german error message:

```
 # cupstestppd /tmp/077c45d7f27f0 

/tmp/077c45d7f27f0: FAIL

      **FAIL**  Unable to open PPD file - Ungültige Option-Schlüsselwort-Zeichenkette on line 229.

                REF: Seite 19, Kap. 3.3.
```

The English Translation is:

```
lpadmin: Unable to open PPD "/tmp/077c45d7f27f0": Illegal option keyword

string on line 229.
```

The Solution i found here.

 *smolny wrote:*   

> -edit your .ppd file, changing each? occurence of word "Custom" to 
> 
> "Other", and save :)

 

However the rpm cupswrupper did not run through, but i got the same file in /usr/share/cups/model/brdcp135c.ppd (from lp driver?) where i change the line

 *Quote:*   

> *OpenGroup: Image Type
> 
> *%=== Document ================================
> 
> *OpenUI *BRDocument/ Image Type: PickOne
> ...

 

From:

*BRDocument custom/custom: ""

to:

*BRDocument Other/Other: ""

It works. If i add the printer again through the Browsers administration http://localhost:631

Edit: 2019-10-03 Update:

Printer Works but a old issue appear again: On some Programs the Default PageSize was set to the US Papersize Format "Letter".

I try to edit the filter for this printer becaus other Discussions told me to do so...

/usr/share/cups/model/brdcp135c.ppd

/usr/share/ppd/brdcp135c.ppd

/usr/lib/cups/filter/cupswrapperdcp135c

/usr/libexec/cups/filter/cupswrapperdcp135c

..and set the Value from Letter to, in my case to A4.

*DefaultPageSize: A4

*DefaultPageRegion: A4

*DefaultImageableArea: A4

....which did not solve the issue. But after i changed one mone Setting it worked, the Letter-Paper-Format solved:

/usr/local/Brother/Printer/dcp135c/inf/brdcp135crc

a changing the PaperType=A4

----------

